# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  heres how to find out if your on a government watch list

## garrettwombat

http://www.state.gov/m/a/ips/

do a FOIA on your name and they'll at least have to tell you if they have info on you even if they redact it to black, which they more than likely will...
you will then have proof your on the watch list, you just wont know what kind of info they have on you but at least you will know if they are watching you.

----------

